# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 27,768 Last Week: 22,261 Last Year: 49,729
Tons Delivered: 19,170 Last Week: 8,555 Last Year: 23,881
Year to Date FOB: 263,668 Last Week: 235,900 Last Year: 267,780
YTD Delivered: 150,860 Last Week: 131,670 Last Year: 132,516

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 6,410 Tons Delivered: 1,990
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa not many new crop sales for
trend comparison on FOB prices, the delivered prices holding steady. Demand good
and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady in light test. Demand light to
moderate and supply light to moderate. Retail and stable hay steady. Demand light
to moderate and supply light to moderate. Few producers concerned about the weevils
coming back and whether to cut or spray again. Weather pattern keeping producers
guessing as to when to start laying new crop hay down. The Tulelake/Klamath area
still dry and uncertain about irrigation water. Milk and Cheese futures showed some
positive indications this past week.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Good/Premium 100 180.00-180.00 180.00
Good 100 180.00-180.00 180.00

Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 190.00-190.00 190.00
Premium/Supreme 180 150.00-170.00 155.56 215.00-215.00 215.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 250 185.00-188.00 185.90 150.00-170.00 156.38
Premium 110 155.00-175.00 164.09 145.00-155.00 150.00
Good 575 135.00-160.00 154.78 145.00-145.00 145.00
Fair 250 120.00-130.00 126.00 125.00-135.00 130.00
Meadow Grass Domestic Cattle
Good 25 105.00-105.00 105.00
Oat Domestic Cattle
Fair 100 105.00-105.00 105.00 100.00-100.00 100.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Fair 150 92.00-92.00 92.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Cubes Domestic Cattle
Good/Premium 25 130.00-130.00 130.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 25 120.00-120.00 120.00
Fair 225 80.00-110.00 95.56
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 325 120.00-130.00 125.38 180.00-200.00 190.00
Good/Premium 100 110.00-110.00 110.00
Oat Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 25 70.00-70.00 70.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 130.00-130.00 130.00 230.00-230.00 230.00
Good/Premium 75 110.00-110.00 110.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 110.00-110.00 110.00
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 50 1.25-1.25 1.25 2.00-2.00 2.00
Rice Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Good 175 2.00-2.00 2.00
Wheat Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 50 2.50-2.50 2.50
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 250 3.25-3.25 3.25 4.00-4.25 4.22

Other hay: 1,325 Tons:
Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock:
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa high moisture 100 tons 130.00 Delivered.
Northern - Intermountain Areas:
(Organic) Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa rain damage 200 tons 70.00 FOB.
(Organic) Domestic Cattle Good Alfalfa rain damage 1,000 tons 90.00 FOB.
Retail/light<110 lb bales Good/Premium Orchard/Alfalfa Mix rain damage 25
tons 80.00 FOB.

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 100 167.00-170.00 169.25 130.00-150.00 139.03
Premium 50 140.00-140.00 140.00 130.00-130.00 130.00

Other hay: 1,304 Tons:
Hanford-Corcoran-Tulare-Visalia:
Domestic Cattle Fair/Good Beardless Wheat Standing, boot stage, green chop 23.00-
24.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good/Premium Alfalfa Standing green chop 24.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good/Premium Alfalfa Windrow haylage 32.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Premium Alfalfa high moisture 150 tons 133.00 FOB.
Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced:
Domestic Cattle Good Beardless Wheat last year's production 50 tons 77.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa grassy 100 tons 155.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa high moisture 100 tons 115.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Supreme Alfalfa last year's production 50 tons 140.00 FOB.
Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 100 tons 115.00 Delivered.
Domestic Cattle Premium Alfalfa high moisture 250 tons 100.00-155.00 Delivered.
Domestic Cattle Premium Alfalfa weedy 500 tons 140.00 Delivered.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 200 160.00-165.00 162.50 150.00-156.00 154.69
Premium 325 155.00-160.00 158.85 145.00-145.00 145.00
Good 300 150.00-150.00 150.00
Fair 100 120.00-120.00 120.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 150.00-200.00 176.00 200.00-270.00 258.33
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 250 165.00-165.00 165.00
Bermuda Domestic Cattle
Fair 75 85.00-85.00 85.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 150.00-190.00 170.00 270.00-270.00 270.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 270.00-350.00 310.00 350.00-350.00 350.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 345.00-360.00 352.50 360.00-405.00 388.33
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 75 80.00-95.00 90.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 600 140.00-170.00 142.50 180.00-190.00 186.92
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 225.00-225.00 225.00 240.00-275.00 257.50
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 130.00-140.00 135.00 220.00-245.00 232.50

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 200 130.00-130.00 130.00 120.00-120.00 120.00
Premium 200 120.00-122.00 121.25 115.00-115.00 115.00
Premium-To-Move 1,700 115.00-128.00 122.59
Good/Premium 1,500 120.00-125.00 123.33
Good 250 120.00-120.00 120.00 100.00-100.00 100.00
Good-To-Move 1,950 101.00-110.00 105.31
Good-To-Store 1,500 115.00-115.00 115.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 135.00-135.00 135.00 135.00-155.00 144.14
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 175 120.00-125.00 120.71 120.00-120.00 120.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Premium/Supreme 450 130.00-150.00 145.56
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium-To-Move 750 115.00-125.00 118.33
Premium-To-Store 600 125.00-125.00 125.00 115.00-120.00 115.93
Good/Premium 1,400 117.00-125.00 121.61
Good-To-Move 750 105.00-105.00 105.00
Alfalfa Export
Premium 200 117.00-129.00 123.00 118.00-130.00 123.02
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 130.00-135.00 132.00 136.00-150.00 142.77
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 50 130.00-130.00 130.00
Good/Premium 50 125.00-125.00 125.00 120.00-150.00 135.77
Alfalfa Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 25 65.00-65.00 65.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 550 110.00-135.00 123.64 160.00-180.00 170.00
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 125.00-125.00 125.00 120.00-120.00 120.00
Oat Export
Premium 300 100.00-100.00 100.00 100.00-100.00 100.00

Other hay: 2,402 Tons:
Blythe - Parker:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa last year's production 250 tons 87.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good Alfalfa weedy 250 tons 110.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good-To-Move Alfalfa grassy 200 tons 80.00 FOB.
Retail/light<110 lb bales Good Alfalfa last year's production 400 tons
105.00 FOB.
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego:
Domestic Cattle Good Oat last year's production 200 tons 86.00 Delivered.
Imperial Valley:
Domestic Cattle Good Oat last year's production 200 tons 40.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good-To-Store Alfalfa rain damage 200 tons 115.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Good/Premium Alfalfa weedy 25 tons 90.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Premium Alfalfa weedy 140 tons 100.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Premium/Supreme Alfalfa last year's production 100 tons
115.00 FOB.
Export Good/Premium Klein Grass last year's production 437 tons 95.00 FOB.


----------

